# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Accidentes graves en los embalses

## jlois

No hace mucho tiempo, el 18 de agosto del 2009 sucedió una terrible tragedia en la presa más importante de Rusia la Sayano Shushenskaya con un muro de 245 metros de altura , diez equipos turbinados y prácticamente la mayor productora de eléctricidad del país.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfZoq68x7lY

Fijaos en la grabación breve pero clara de las cámaras en la sala de turbinas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfW5MqT7CSA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpNQqzR-u_k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f3DrZbH0-c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEqLW_v-J8E



Las consecuencias económicas del paro de la central de Sayono-Shúshenskaya -que data de la era soviética- se hicieron sentir de inmediato: el precio la electricidad en el mercado libre se multiplicó por cinco, mientras en una serie de regiones las autoridades se han visto obligadas a racionar el consumo de energía eléctrica. Las pérdidas que por el paro de la central sufrirá RusHydro serán del orden de 1.500 millones de rublos mensuales (un poco más de 33 millones de euros). Por su parte, las acciones de RusHydro cayeron el lunes un 15%. A estas pérdidas hay que sumar todavía los muchos millones de euros -unos 222 millones, según cálculos preliminares- que costará reparar los daños sufridos por la central.

La construcción de la central Sayano-Shúshenskaya comenzó en septiembre de 1968 y su última turbina -la décima- entró en funcionamineto en diciembre de 1985. En su momento, fue considerada la joya de la ingeniería soviética y producía hasta tres veces más energía que la presa estadounidense Hoover, en el cañón de Colorado.

La presa -que afortunamente no resultó dañada- tiene 245 metros de alto, 1.074 de largo y un ancho que va 106 metros en la base a 25. El embalse de la central tiene 11,5 kilómetros cuadrados. La central, que ha quedado con tres turbinas inutilizadas, da trabajo a cerca de medio millar de personas.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose luis.

----------


## Luján

Al parecer, y según la wikipedia y otras páginas que he visitado, el desencadenante del desastre fue un elemento que se coló en el tubo de admisión de una de las turbinas, que provocó que se desencajara el eje de la turbina, siendo esto lo que provocó el resto de los daños.

----------


## jlois

Lo que viene a demostrar que la fuerza del agua es realmente respetable y a la que no se puede en ningun momento desestimar. Parece mentira que un detalle como ese, Luján, sea capaz de desmontar unas piezas de semejante envergadura y de un peso bastante exagerado.

----------


## Luján

> Lo que viene a demostrar que la fuerza del agua es realmente respetable y a la que no se puede en ningun momento desestimar. Parece mentira que un detalle como ese, Luján, sea capaz de desmontar unas piezas de semejante envergadura y de un peso bastante exagerado.


Por lo que recuerdo de lo que leí hace unos meses, el elemento, algo así como un tronco de arbol, produjo un taponamiento en el tunel de admisión justo a la entrada de la turbina, lo que provocó un defecto de presión en la misma, lo que desencajó el eje e hizo que el cuerpo de la turbina se elevase, saliéndose de su cillindro y provocando un estallido que daño la estructura del edificio y algunas de las turbinas colindantes.

----------


## jlois

Otro video muy completo que aborda tanto la construccion del embalse en sí como las debilidades que existían en los puntos críticos desde donde se inició el accidente.
Lo siento por aquellos que no sepan inglés, pero las imágenes están muy bien tratadas aunque se debe tener en cuenta que se trata de uno de los canales de tv del gobierno ruso.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ6G0...eature=related

----------


## jlois

Aqui os dejo otro pequeño documento gráfico de la presa Sajano-Shushenskaja  en Rusia...
Espero que os gusten sus imágenes...y aunque sea rusa, no nos debe dejar de sorprender por las proporciones de la obra en si.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qebJYPYN--M

Y este otro video poco despues del accidente.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGmRv__HMvk

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## nando

Vaya Jlois cuanto tiempo ,vaya mega pantanos se hacen en rusia y con la foto de Lenin de fondo en la presa jolines te acoxxna un poquillo jejeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egeAB...eature=related

Vaya "porrazo"...parece un buen golpe de ariete no???...tremendo, no me extraña que "zaleara" todo el complejo y liara toda la que lió... :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

El momento de la catastrofe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egeAB...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfW5M...eature=related

----------


## embalses al 100%

He encontrado este otro video, impresionante :EEK!:  :EEK!: :


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GQizY3nhWo[/ame]

----------


## jlois

Otro video más para la colección, embalses al 100%, tremendos documentos que sin saber ruso , no hace falta para darse cuenta del pánico general, de aquellos que lo presenciaron in situ...aunque sean accidentes totalmente distintos, me hace recordar a las personas que llegaron en los primeros momentos a la catástrofe de Chernobyl e incluso a aquellos que fallecieron en el instante pero que seguro tuvieron constancia de lo que se les venía encima.

Duros documentos...pero es bueno tenerlos presentes.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------

